# 1428 brand new auger siezed



## Tim Atkinson (Dec 26, 2020)

I went to use my brand new snowblower today for the first time. The belt is making a god awful sound and the auger will not turn. Any idea? 

Tim


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
we could better help by knowing what brand machine and the model number 1428 isn't enough. 
if the augers not turning and your hearing noise, start by looking to see if you inhaled something into it. locking it up
common items are sticks, news papers, rocks, paver stones and dog toys .


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Probably is.....
*28" (71 cm) Power Max®* *HD 1428 OHXE Commercial 420cc (38843)*
_I would check auger housing for obvious obstructions then pull belt cover off and make sure belt is on pulley_


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Tim,

Brand new, never used, I would return it and let them fix it or better yet, give you a new machine.


----------



## Tim Atkinson (Dec 26, 2020)

Yes sorry it is a Toro Power max 1428. Brand new. I didn't even get it out of the garage. I literally started it for the second time ever. I started it the day it was delivered and yesterday was the second time. As soon as I started it and pulled down the levers the wheels started to move but it made a awful screeching sound.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

since it's brand spanking new, take it to the dealer and let them worry about it . don't do anything to it othe rthan make a phone call


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> since it's brand spanking new, take it to the dealer and let them worry about it . don't do anything to it othe rthan make a phone call


Good advice. Expensive machine get them out to pick up ASAP


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Any chance you got some water/snow in the impeller during delivery and now it froze in there?

Was there any kind of demonstration when you bought it? Do you know if it ever worked right?


----------

